# Bulldozer letzte AMD-CPU mit Pins (PGA) ?



## mad-onion (24. Februar 2011)

Die chinesische Website  mydrivers.com will erfahren haben, dass nach dem kommenden Sockel AM3+ 
und den zugehörigen Bulldozer Prozessoren AMDs eine Umstellung  von PGA zu LGA bevorstünde.
Entspricht dies der Wahrheit, so wird sich für Aufrüster dann also ein neues Bild ergeben. 
LGA (Land Grid Array) und PGA (Pin Grid Array) sind zwei unterschiedliche Techniken zur 
Kontaktübergabe von CPU zum Sockel.

*Update vom 24.02.2011 um 23.23h*
Den Angaben der Website zufolge hört der erste LGA-Sockel AMDs auf die Bezeichnung AF1 und soll 1591 Kontakte haben.
Desweiteren wird jener Generation DisplayPort  1.2, PCI-E 3.0 (32 Lanes) und Quadcannel-Speicheranbindung nachgesagt.


Hauptkonkurrent Intel setzt im Desktopmarkt bereits seit dem Sockel 775 auf LGA, während man diese 
Technologie von AMD bisher nur aus dem Serverberich und auch erst seit kurzem kennt.
Die letzten Sockel AMDs waren jeweils Abwärtskompatibel zu den CPUs der letzten Generation, 
so können AM2+ CPUs auf AM2 und AM2+ Boards, AM3 CPUs auf AM3 und AM3-Cpus mit 
DDR2-Unterstützung auch auf manchen AM2+ und AM2 Boards) Platz nehmen.
Somit würde hiermit also gebrochen, denn LGA ist 100% inkompatibel zu PGA.

LGA hat im Vergleich zu PGA sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteile. Einerseits gibt es an den CPUs keine Pins mehr, 
welche sich evtl. verbiegen könnten, andererseits wird LGA nachgesagt, dass sich die Pins, welche sich nun am 
Sockel befinden, nach wenigen malen des Tausches der CPU bis zur Unbrauchbarkeit abnutzen sollen. 
Hauptsächlicher Vorteil der LGA Technologie soll jedoch eine im Vergleich zu PGA bessere Signalqualität sein.
Interessant ist auch dass Intel die Leistungskrone im CPU-Bereich erst nach dem Wechsel von PGA zu LGA von 
AMD zurük erboerte. Dass AMD überhaupt zu LGA wechselt und dass es bedeutend länger als bei Intel dauert, 
mag an dem Lizenztauschabkommen der beiden Prozessorschmieden liegen.

Quelle: hier klicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Februar 2011)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin mit den PGAs sehr zufrieden.
Aber mal sehen Bulldozer hat ja noch Pins 
Aber wie beschrieben, alles hat Vor- Und Nachteile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Mal abwarten. LGA ist in der Herstellung ja auch günstiger, zumindest für den Prozessorhersteller.
Aber letztendlich ist es völlig egal, welche Technologie genutzt wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2011)

Letztlich ist es egal welche Technik greift, bei LGA braucht man sich weniger Sorgen machen wegen der Pins bei etwas unsachmäßer Handhabung. Ich kann mit beidem leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Wieso weniger Sorgen?
Die Pins sind halt am Sockel und nicht mehr an der CPU, aufpassen musst du trotzdem und verbiegen oder abbrechen kann ein Pin am Sockel auch, alles schon gesehen, bei 775 Brettern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe schon mehr Leute gesehen die mal Aufgrund von Gicht in der Haftkralle der CPU die 9,81 m/s angedeihen lassen, auf denen ist die CPU aus der Hand gefallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab schon sechs 775 Bretter gesehen, bei denen die Pins verbogen/abgebrochen waren und deswegen nicht mehr liefen. 
Frag mich aber nicht, wieso die verbogen waren, schätze mal beim Reinbauen oder Wechseln.


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich ist es egal. Ich hatte weder mit dem Einen noch mit dem Anderen bis heute Probleme.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

Schade, ich hätte es gern gesehen, wenn AMD mit ihrer bisherigen Kompartibilität der Sockel untereinander weiter gemacht hätte


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Februar 2011)

Naja, ist für den Endverbraucher eig. Wurst.....

Mir ists auch egal....Solange Die Cpus ihre Leistung bringen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Februar 2011)

Quellen-Link?!


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. Februar 2011)

wenn ich so frei sein darf!? mir schnuppe, wenn die Leistung noch mal steigt und ich noch weit komme, mit den BD den ich mir wohl holen werde, nach dem jetztigen stand.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2011)

> Bulldozer letzte AMD-CPU mit Pins (PGA)


 , Bullshit den ASRock hat schon ein Board die AM3+ sind. 890FX Deluxe 5
Bild ASRock 890FX Deluxe 5 (4/6) - ComputerBase


----------



## b14ckj4ck (24. Februar 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> , Bullshit den ASRock hat schon ein Board die AM3+ sind. 890FX Deluxe 5
> Bild ASRock 890FX Deluxe 5 (4/6) - ComputerBase


Es wurde doch gesagt, dass Bulldozer (AM3+) noch auf den PGA-Typ setzen wird und mit ihm das Ende finden wird...
Also passt es doch 

Ansonsten ist mir das relativ egal, Leistung zählt und nicht wie man die CPU verbaut.

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> , Bullshit den ASRock hat schon ein Board die AM3+ sind. 890FX Deluxe 5
> Bild ASRock 890FX Deluxe 5 (4/6) - ComputerBase


 
Ja und AM3+ ist der Bulldozer Sockel?!!


----------



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2011)

Jo mein ich auch gelesen zu haben. BD ist die letzte Generation mit PGA


----------



## Dommerle (24. Februar 2011)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, ob meine CPU PGA oder LGA ist, da ich sie so oder so extrem vorsichtig behandle...


----------



## hanfi104 (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab schon sechs 775 Bretter gesehen, bei denen die Pins verbogen/abgebrochen waren und deswegen nicht mehr liefen.
> Frag mich aber nicht, wieso die verbogen waren, schätze mal beim Reinbauen oder Wechseln.


 Hab mir auch ein Pin abgerissen, wegen unachtsamen einbaus, funktioniert auch noch (inkl OC), nur selten gibt es Bluescreens wegen Memory Managment Fehler.

@Topic
Tja das wars wohl mit der Abwärtskomapibilität, aber solange es Vorteile bringt ist es ja nicht so schlimm


----------



## dustyjerk (24. Februar 2011)

Halte ich eigentlich auch für sinnvoller! Die empfindlichen Teile (eben die Pins) gehören für mich als Endverbraucher auf das günstigere Bauteil! So muss man selbst bei einem Unfall (ist zwar selten, aber kann passieren) wenigstens nicht den in der Regel teureren CPU neu kaufen!


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. Februar 2011)

Ist mir grundsätzlich Wumpe, ob die Pins nun auf der CPU oder auf dem Mainboard sitzen, allerdings empfinde ich subjektiv eine höhere Sicherheit bei LGA.


----------



## MG42 (24. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich macht AMD nicht diese bescheuerte Technik mit... Schon allein, weil ja warum wohl, es hat sich in die meisten Gehirna gebrannt, bzw. die der AMD-Bastler, ist es einfacher Mehr Pins bei VGA BKA BKA und BlaBlaBla unterzubringen,... Nein, ich sehe da nicht mehr Pins. Außerdem ist schnell mal mit dem Board was passiert wo keine CPU drauf ist. Bei der PinVariante eher nicht, wenn man zufällig was auf den Sockel plumpst (Schraubeeeen zum Bleistift) , wohl aber bei der anderen Version (name hab ich mir jetzt nicht gemerkt).
Außerdem hab ich eine CPU viel Lieber, die auf eigenen Füßen steht . Und aus der Sicht der Robustheit ist es viel praktischer. fasst man nur einmal auf diesen Mist, sind die Pins verbogen, eine CPU kann man in Watte packen(bzw. diesem Styroporkunstoffzeugs, oben und unten, Gummiband drum gewickelt und gut ist, die CPU kann man dann iwo sicher verstauen, aber bei dem neuen Kram musste ja aufpassen, außerdem sieht so ne CPU mit ohne Pins besch..eiden aus. Signalquali hin oder her ein Mobo ist viel größer, und da ist auch die Gefahr größer, dass man da versehentlich killt, jetzt kommt ne neue Gefahr dazu, da kann man vorsichtig genug sein.


----------



## winpoet88 (24. Februar 2011)

Es mögen zwar beide Systeme (PGA und LGA) ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben........ich empfinde allerdings LGA als praktischer und wie hier auch schon gesagt wurde : Im Falle eines defekts tausche auch ich lieber das günstigere Bauteil aus, im 
Falle von LGA wäre dass das Mainboard !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2011)

Meine Meinung hierzu ist zwar Schwachsinn, aber ich finde LGA Sockel und Prozessoren einfach viel hübscher und deshalb finde ich es klasse


----------



## Medcha (24. Februar 2011)

Verstehe die Aufregung mancher nicht. Für Intel oder AMD ist doch nicht die Frage, ob irgendwelche unachtsamen Leute Pins abbrechen, interessant, wenn mehr Leistung durch die Veränderung an den Kontakten möglich ist. Das ist doch bei so einer Frage das einzig Interessante(+ die Verdienstfrage). Als ob sich User eine Anschlussleiste "zusammenwünschen" könnten. Also: Pins scheinen ausgediehnt zu haben. Wie schon manche hier richtig sagten: Hauptsache es funktioniert genau so "gut" wie vorher.

@Lee
Schön ehrlicher Beitrag. Danke! Ich finde, beide Systeme haben ihren technologischen Charme.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Februar 2011)

Find ich gut, einmal ist mir ein 7750 BE runtergefallen und war übel zugerichtet, daher musste ich ihn in mühevoller Kleinarbeit wieder hinbiegen, kann da ein Lied von singen.  Einmal kam ein Prozessor schon mit verbogenen Pins an, das war schrecklich. 

Naja, der Core i5 2500K war nicht so empfindlich, war ich froh drüber.


----------



## hfb (25. Februar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehr Leute gesehen die mal Aufgrund von Gicht in der Haftkralle der CPU die 9,81 m/s angedeihen lassen, auf denen ist die CPU aus der Hand gefallen.


 
9,81 m/s²


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Februar 2011)

SI doch wurst...will wissen was die Neuen CPUS könen ^^


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2011)

Wundert mich nicht; ich habe schon länger vermutet, dass der AM3+ nicht lange leben wird, da zunkünftig sicher auch AMD den PCIe Controller in die CPU integrieren wird

Das dann nach dem "wenn schon, dann denn schon" Motto auch gleich auf das fortschrittlichere LGA Design (angeblich ist es ja bei hohen Frequenzen besser) gesetzt wird sollte niemanden wundern...

...eher, dass AMD diese Schritte nicht schon jetzt durchführt; so wird der AM3+ zu einem kurzlebigen Übergangssockel...


----------



## thescythe (25. Februar 2011)

Der größte Nachteil, man kann die CPU nicht mehr samt Kühler vom Sockel nehmen


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (25. Februar 2011)

mad-onion schrieb:


> während man diese
> Technologie von AMD bisher nur aus dem Serverberich und *auch erst seit kurzem kennt*.



Ähm, Sockel F gibt es seit 2006. Also wenn das im schnelllebigen Computermarkt "seit kurzem" ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht 

LG

Nachtrag:

Opteron aus dem P3dn-Forum wollte noch auf die letzte Seite des verlinkten Original-Artikels hinweisen, wo folgendes, frei übersetzt mit Google, zum Schluss geschrieben steht:

Glücklich April Fools Day! ^ _ ^

Ich hoffe, dies ist genügend Hinweis


----------



## Ralf345 (25. Februar 2011)

Die News ist doch uralt - von Anfang April* 2010*. Desweiteren steht am Ende was von *April Fools Day*. Ich würde die News einfach mal als unseriösen Humbug abstempeln.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

Deswegen habe ich im Thread und via PN nach dem Quellenlink gefragt, ich hatte die Meldung noch im Hinterkopf  Alleine die Menge an "Benchmarks" des Bulldozer ...


----------



## mad-onion (25. Februar 2011)

So ein Ramsch.. da bin ich den Chinesen also voll auf den Leim gegangen, wie?


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2011)

hm... trotzdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass AM3+ nicht lange leben wird... und dass sein Nachfolger ein LGA Sockel sein wird ist meiner Meinung nach wahrscheilicher als ein neuer PGA Sockel...


----------



## Jan565 (28. Februar 2011)

AM3+ wird auf jeden Fall noch PGA werden. Aber nun denn, LGA oder PGA ist mir als endkunden auch egal. Der BD kommt mir in den Rechner und dann wird erst wieder getauscht wenn 16Kerner auf dem Markt sind.


----------

